# Water Soluble Spray Glue?



## BOB21801 (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm making my labels in Corel Draw. Looking to keep them simple, attractive, cheap and EASY TO REMOVE. 

Most recently I created the one attached, printed on regular printer paper. It is adhered with Elmer's Multi-purpose Spray Adhesive - looks good. I haven't tried removing it yet, but I read on their website to clean up with mineral spirits, so I'm assuming it's NOT water soluble. I'd like to find a decent WATER SOLUBLE spray adhesive, so I can simply soak them in water, allow the glue to completely dissolve, clean up easily with soap & water, sanitize and reuse the bottles. 

I know there are labels out there with water soluble adhesive. They work well, but they're expensive. Can you recommend a water soluble spray adhesive I can use?
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 1, 2017)

Seriously, how about milk? It makes a decent glue, and I think it would work well for your application.


----------



## BOB21801 (Apr 1, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> Seriously, how about milk? It makes a decent glue, and I think it would work well for your application.


 
Thanks for that suggestion. I never would have thought of using milk. I also found by searching the forums more, that many people use glue sticks. I think I'll give both a try and see which I prefer. 

Bob


----------



## AkTom (Apr 1, 2017)

Please do. And of course let us know... thanks for saving me the work. 
Tom


----------



## meadmaker1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Many paint stores have hobby kits for custom color paint. You could easily use watered down scool glue.
Bottles may not adhere well though and humidity may cause them to fall off ?


----------



## BOB21801 (Apr 1, 2017)

meadmaker1 said:


> Many paint stores have hobby kits for custom color paint. You could easily use watered down scool glue.
> Bottles may not adhere well though and humidity may cause them to fall off ?


 
"School glue", as in Elmer's? That's what I was originally thinking of trying (spreading on some watered down Elmer's), then I realized I has a can of Elmer's Multi-purpose Spray Adhesive. I'm not sure if that's just a watered down version of regular Elmer's Glue in an aerosol, or not - honestly haven't looked it up - figured other's in the forum might have already given it a shot. It'll be at least 2 weeks before I'm ready to bottle anything, so I'm not sure exactly when I'll try any of the suggestions - but fairly soon. 

Bob


----------



## BOB21801 (Apr 3, 2017)

Here's an update. I picked up a couple glue sticks over the weekend, but haven't bothered to even try it yet because I decided to try soaking the bottle with the Elmer's Multipurpose Adhesive overnight and was happy to find the label slid off easily and cleanly. leaving no residue, the next morning. Success!  Maybe this will help some other people. 

Bob


----------



## Mismost (Apr 3, 2017)

i use Elmers glue sticks and the labels normally come off as I rinsing the bottles after pouring the last glass. I like them...no mess, no fuss, no overspray and cheap.

Oh...Dollar Store hair spray puts a shine on your plain paper labels.


----------



## BOB21801 (Apr 4, 2017)

Mismost said:


> i use Elmers glue sticks and the labels normally come off as I rinsing the bottles after pouring the last glass. I like them...no mess, no fuss, no overspray and cheap.
> 
> Oh...Dollar Store hair spray puts a shine on your plain paper labels.


 
I cut the labels, then lay them on a sheet of newspaper and give them a light spray, so the overspray really wasn't a problem. Good to have the option of using either the spray or the sticks, then. 

And thanks for the tip with the hairspray - sounds like a good option that will also clean off easily with the short soaking after the bottles are empty. I'll definitely give that a try soon. Am I right in assuming you just give them a light spray after they're on the bottles?

Bob


----------



## Mismost (Apr 4, 2017)

BOB21801 said:


> I cut the labels, then lay them on a sheet of newspaper and give them a light spray, so the overspray really wasn't a problem. Good to have the option of using either the spray or the sticks, then.
> 
> And thanks for the tip with the hairspray - sounds like a good option that will also clean off easily with the short soaking after the bottles are empty. I'll definitely give that a try soon. Am I right in assuming you just give them a light spray after they're on the bottles?
> 
> Bob



I print out 6 labels to a sheet and spray the whole sheet before I cut the labels out....never tried spraying them on the bottles...I'll have to do that and let you know.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Apr 4, 2017)

I get glue sticks from Big-Lots $1.50 for 12-15 count. I takes one stick per 30 btls. They rinse off like a breeze. I also use Corel Draw. I've made a few templates if you want them. 

I'll try the Dollar Tree hair spray.

I use scrap paper from my business, Never a fresh sheet of paper.


----------



## BOB21801 (Apr 4, 2017)

Mismost said:


> I print out 6 labels to a sheet and spray the whole sheet before I cut the labels out....never tried spraying them on the bottles...I'll have to do that and let you know.


 
Well hell, that makes perfect sense really - probably is better to spray the hairspray on the entire sheet at once, and as long as it dries pretty fast, cut them out afterwards. But if you try the other way, let me know which you prefer.

Thanks again,
Bob


----------



## BOB21801 (Apr 4, 2017)

kevinlfifer said:


> I get glue sticks from Big-Lots $1.50 for 12-15 count. I takes one stick per 30 btls. They rinse off like a breeze. I also use Corel Draw. I've made a few templates if you want them.
> 
> I'll try the Dollar Tree hair spray.
> 
> I use scrap paper from my business, Never a fresh sheet of paper.


 

Sure, any Corel templates would be great. I've used my first labels basically like a template, just changing the colors, text and fruit/berry pic for each wine. But I was thinking it might be nice to vary the basic design a bit too. Can we just share files in the thread as an attachment? And let me know if you'd like mine too. 

Thanks a lot,
Bob


----------



## Mismost (Apr 4, 2017)

Avery labels on line has a design program....I use label #5164....3 1/3"x 4"

you can add text, photos, import the whole label....easy breezy program/

http://app.print.avery.com/dpo8/app...96ea12125e92f7097839760af6c06dfe/view?product


----------



## BOB21801 (Apr 4, 2017)

Mismost said:


> Avery labels on line has a design program....I use label #5164....3 1/3"x 4"
> 
> you can add text, photos, import the whole label....easy breezy program/
> 
> http://app.print.avery.com/dpo8/app...96ea12125e92f7097839760af6c06dfe/view?product


 

Oh, yea, I use the Avery program to label some herbal and supplement formulas I make - tinctures and capsules. I haven't used it for my wine labels. I like doing those in Corel and printing them at my job. Shhhh  B/c my printer at home sux. 

Bob


----------

